# Egypt 1920s



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt, 1920s, in colour How to be a Retronaut


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow excellent pics Maiden


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Egypt, 1920s, in colour How to be a Retronaut


Not changed a lot has it.....


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice pictures. I agree with hurghadapat that not much has changed in only 90 years. Maybe things will be better in the next 90 years.


----------

